# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Bosch] Δεν ζεσταίνει γρήγορα η κουζίνα

## Sophie

Καλησπέρα! Έχω μια εντοιχισμένη κουζίνα BOSCH η οποία τις τελευταίες  μέρες αργεί πάρα πολύ να ζεστάνει στις αντιστάσεις. Για να φτάσει 200  βαθμούς κάνει μια ώρα (στον αέρα κάνει φυσιολογική ώρα). Ο τεχνικός που  ήρθε μου είπε ότι αντιστάσεις και θερμοστάτης λειτουγούν κανονικά και  ότι μάλλον είναι η ιδέα μου. Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι ότι ψήνω στις  αντιστάσεις αρπάζει από κάτω, ενώ από πάνω δεν ψήνεται. Τι με  συμβουλεύετε;
ευχαριστώ πολύ. 

σ

----------


## vasilimertzani

μπορεις να πεις μοντελο να δουμε ποσες αντιστασεις εχει;

----------


## Sophie

Ε-Nr HEA34S550 / 04 FD 8909 00039
αυτός είναι ο αριθμός που δείχνει το μοντέλο; (στο πλάι το γράφει)

----------


## tipos

Η κουζινα σου Σοφια φοραει απο κατω αυτη την αντισταση bosch κατω.jpg και πανω αυτη bosch πανω.jpg.Αναψε τον φουρνο στο πανω και κατω και δες αν οι αντιστασεις ζεσταινουν.Προσεχε μην καψεις κανενα δαχτυλο.Στην πανω αντισταση θα αναψει περιμετρικα και οχι στο κεντρο,στο κεντρο ειναι το grill.Στο κατω μερος του φουρνου θα παρατηρησεις οτι αργει λιγο να σου δωσει θερμοκρασια σε συγκρηση με το πανω,δεν πειραζει ειναι λογικο γιατι μεσολαβει το πατωμα του φουρνου.
Οσο αφορα τη χρηση ολοι οι φουρνοι στον αερα ανεβαζουν πολυ πιο γρηγορα θερμοκρασια και ψηνουν διαφορετικα.Εσυ το εχεις σαν μετρο συγκρησης το ενα ψησιμο με το αλλο?Το πανω κατω το δουλευεις καιρο τωρα η τωρα το αρχισες?
Το οτι σου τα καιει απο κατω ισως να θελει να βαλεις πιο πανω το ταψι σου.

----------


## Sophie

Πρώτον ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας! Τώρα, δοκίμασα τις αντιστάσεις σε αρκετή θερμοκρασία: από κάτω θερμάνθηκε γρήγορα και οριακά μπορούσα να αγγίξω (παραλίγο να καώ), από πάνω μπορούσα να πιάσω τις αντιστάσεις. Πού καταλήγουμε; Να φωνάξω άλλο τεχνικό; 
(Να σημειώσω ότι τον φούρνο στις αντιστάσεις τον χρησιμοποιώ πάρα πολύ, τον αέρα λιγότερο).

----------


## tipos

Εφόσον από κάτω έκαιγε πολύ και από πάνω μπόρεσες να κρατήσεις την αντίσταση με το χέρι χωρίς να πάθεις εγκαύματα τότε ή έχει κάει η αντίσταση ή δεν πάει ρεύμα στην αντίσταση.Σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να την ξαναδεί τεχνικός

----------


## Sophie

> Εφόσον από κάτω έκαιγε πολύ και από πάνω μπόρεσες να κρατήσεις την αντίσταση με το χέρι χωρίς να πάθεις εγκαύματα τότε ή έχει κάει η αντίσταση ή δεν πάει ρεύμα στην αντίσταση.Σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να την ξαναδεί τεχνικός


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση  :Smile:  θα φωνάξω άλλο τεχνικό.

----------


## Painter

Έχω εντοιχισμένη κουζίνα Bosch 8ετίας άλλου όμως τύπου (Ε-Nr. HE360560) που πρίν 4 χρόνια παρουσίασε το ίδιο πρόβλημα.
Η αιτία ήταν χαλασμένο ρελέ στην πλακέττα του controller που βρίσκεται ακριβώς πάνω απο τον φούρνο.
Ο controller έχει 5 ρελέ, δεν κατάφερα να βρώ το συγκεκριμένο online ούτε και εκτός Ελλάδος (όχι πως θα περίμενα χωρίς φούρνο 3-4 εβδομάδες..) κυρίως λόγο της ασυνήθιστης τάσης των 9V του Panasonic ρελέ που επέλεξαν να βάλουν.
Εβρισκα με το ίδιο pinout επαφές κλπ στα 5/6/12/24V αλλά όχι στα 9V.
Τελικά πήγα στην εθνική (BSH Bosch/Siemens κλπ) έδωσα κάπου στα 110€ για την πλακέττα και ησύχασα μέχρι να ξαναχαλάσει.

Bosch controller_s.jpg

Στην φωτό είναι ο παλιός controller, το χαλασμένο ρελέ ήταν στην κάτω αριστερή γωνία που  τώρα έχει 4 τρύπες.

----------


## Sophie

> Έχω εντοιχισμένη κουζίνα Bosch 8ετίας άλλου όμως τύπου (Ε-Nr. HE360560) που πρίν 4 χρόνια παρουσίασε το ίδιο πρόβλημα.
> Η αιτία ήταν χαλασμένο ρελέ στην πλακέττα του controller που βρίσκεται ακριβώς πάνω απο τον φούρνο.
> Ο controller έχει 5 ρελέ, δεν κατάφερα να βρώ το συγκεκριμένο online ούτε και εκτός Ελλάδος (όχι πως θα περίμενα χωρίς φούρνο 3-4 εβδομάδες..) κυρίως λόγο της ασυνήθιστης τάσης των 9V του Panasonic ρελέ που επέλεξαν να βάλουν.
> Εβρισκα με το ίδιο pinout επαφές κλπ στα 5/6/12/24V αλλά όχι στα 9V.
> Τελικά πήγα στην εθνική (BSH Bosch/Siemens κλπ) έδωσα κάπου στα 110€ για την πλακέττα και ησύχασα μέχρι να ξαναχαλάσει.
> 
> Bosch controller_s.jpg
> 
> Στην φωτό είναι ο παλιός controller, το χαλασμένο ρελέ ήταν στην κάτω αριστερή γωνία που  τώρα έχει 4 τρύπες.


Με συγχωρείτε που άνοιξα το θέμα σε δύο φόρουμ (δεν ήξερα καλά πώς λειτουργεί το σάιτ). Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις: όντως δεν λειτουργεί η πάνω αντίσταση (ήταν λανθασμένη η εκτίμηση του πρώτου τεχνικού).

----------


## JOUN

> Έχω εντοιχισμένη κουζίνα Bosch 8ετίας άλλου όμως τύπου (Ε-Nr. HE360560) που πρίν 4 χρόνια παρουσίασε το ίδιο πρόβλημα.
> Η αιτία ήταν χαλασμένο ρελέ στην πλακέττα του controller που βρίσκεται ακριβώς πάνω απο τον φούρνο.
> Ο controller έχει 5 ρελέ, δεν κατάφερα να βρώ το συγκεκριμένο online ούτε και εκτός Ελλάδος (όχι πως θα περίμενα χωρίς φούρνο 3-4 εβδομάδες..) κυρίως λόγο της ασυνήθιστης τάσης των 9V του Panasonic ρελέ που επέλεξαν να βάλουν.
> Εβρισκα με το ίδιο pinout επαφές κλπ στα 5/6/12/24V αλλά όχι στα 9V.
> Τελικά πήγα στην εθνική (BSH Bosch/Siemens κλπ) έδωσα κάπου στα 110€ για την πλακέττα και ησύχασα μέχρι να ξαναχαλάσει.
> 
> Bosch controller_s.jpg
> 
> Στην φωτό είναι ο παλιός controller, το χαλασμένο ρελέ ήταν στην κάτω αριστερή γωνία που  τώρα έχει 4 τρύπες.



Πιθανοτατα δεν θα το διαβασει ο φιλος εδω αλλα: Θα μπορουσε ανετα να βαλει ενα ρελε των 12V και να δουλευει κανονικα παιρνοντας μονο 9V.

----------

